# MY Serrasalmus Elongatus 6"



## yang80goon (May 4, 2005)

Serrasalmus Elongatus 6"









video~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## RGS38 (Aug 25, 2006)

Looks healthy, nice fish!


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

One of the nicest looking elongs! Looks like a pingke elong


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice overall looking fish!


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

nice elong


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

Does everyone own an elong? I think i should join the crowd! Nice elong


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

damn...


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

nice lookin Elong


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

Its got a nice deep red eyes nice pick up


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

i want one . .

they're the meanest P ever


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice looking elong, I love mine he is a total bad a$$. Hits the food before it hits the ground every time. What size tank you got him in?
E


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

nice


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

very nice elong mate


----------

